# RUT   report for Sumter



## fishking2002 (Nov 30, 2006)

can someone tell me about the rut in Sumter. Is it in or not?


----------



## Wild4woods (Dec 2, 2006)

We hunt in Schley and the 1st rut was around Nov 20. Six of us killed 2-10's,1-9' and 2-8's within 5 days and 4 were running does.


----------

